# PhotoBucket won't upload



## 480sparky (Sep 15, 2012)

All night, I haven't been able to upload anything to PhotoBucket.  I just get a message after the upload saying it failed for unknown reasons.

I tried rebooting, but so far no luck.  Is it me, or is there something on PBs end?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 15, 2012)

It was PB...........


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 15, 2012)

PB&J??


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 15, 2012)

I ran into something similar once, turned out I had the max number of uploads allowed per album. Even with a "PRO" account that I pay for, you can only have so many per album.


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like it's still Photobucket, because I tried to upload too, with no joy.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 15, 2012)

Photobucket is getting really annoying. When I upload a batch of photos, some will say failed upload, but they are there.
But the most annoying part is, when you click "back" or any link to the next page, it doesn't respond and I have to click it many times to make it work.


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2012)

That's news to me. No failed uploads, and no issues using the back button.


----------

